# Which Bag for Nikon D3100



## MickP (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi all,

Just bought a Nikon D3100 with the standard 18-55mm lens, I'm totally new to DSLR photography so please bear with me.

Just wondering if anyone could recommend any suitable bags for this camera that would hold all the usual bits that one might need to carry around with you, I will be looking to buy a further lens (perhaps something like a 55-200mm) in the near future.


Many Thanks.


----------



## Malone (Jul 18, 2011)

Lots of camera bags here!

I personally would go for a simple, low key bag.  You don't want to be walking around with a bag that is branded and screams "I've got expensive equipment in here!"

Just read the reviews, make sure it will be large enough to carry what you need, but not too large (heavy and uncomfortable)!  And get one with good padding to protect your gear.


----------



## MickP (Jul 21, 2011)

That's good advice, thanks for the link, I will take a look.


----------



## Johnsings (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi, after a lot of searching and trying I settled on this one from Tamrac. It has room for nearly everything without being too bulky. And it doesn't scream out "camera equipment inside" either. It's also (IMHO) a nice colour.

Amazon.com: Tamrac 3537 Express 7 Camera Bag (Khaki): Camera & Photo 

 Good luck in your search!


----------

